# Martial Mechanics by Phillip Starr



## PhotonGuy (Nov 12, 2015)

I've got Martial Mechanics: Maximum Results with Minimum Effort in the Practice of Martial Arts by Phillip Star. I find it to be very helpful, with the material contained within I've been able to make good improvements on my techniques even with all the experience I've got. Some of the methods he describes can be applied to multiple styles.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2015)

Phillip Starr use to be a poster here on MT and he has a lot of great knowledge...wish he was still posting.

Martial Mechanics is a good book...so is "The Making of a Butterfly: Traditional Chinese Martial Arts As Taught by Master W. C. Chen"


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

So what happened with Phillip Starr? Why isn't he posting here anymore? He says some really good stuff in his book.


----------

